# Advice is poss.



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Merc will be 2 years old in December so am thinking of a change.

Maybe C4s, SL500, both used.
The Porsche i dont need info on (have grown up around 911's).
i don't know anyone who has had a new shape SL.
Any one have any good/bad points on them.

Ta


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ronin said:


> Merc will be 2 years old in December so am thinking of a change.
> 
> Maybe C4s, SL500, both used.
> The Porsche i dont need info on (have grown up around 911's).
> ...


...if you're older than 40 get the Merc.

D


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Go for a SL55 AMG awesome car, someone in other marques tried one, sounds like a Messerschmit on full bore. Loads of Toys, and will already have taken hideous depreciation.

Good points: fast cruiser, prestige, folding hard top, Toys, good money second hand.

Bad Points: Dealers, petrol consumption (you will floor it to hear it)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Merc will be 2 years old in December so am thinking of a change.
> ...


Nope - that's still a fairway of  
Still like em though, lots.


jbell said:


> Go for a SL55 AMG awesome car, someone in other marques tried one, sounds like a Messerschmit on full bore. Loads of Toys, and will already have taken hideous depreciation.
> 
> Good points: fast cruiser, prestige, folding hard top, Toys, good money second hand.
> 
> Bad Points: Dealers, petrol consumption (you will floor it to hear it)


Cant stretch to an AMG without finance :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

C4S


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I'm getting SL65 AMG next year  So thats why I think 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> C4S


is that your next purchase as you must be bored of the RS4 by now :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So are you changing because the car is 2 years old, or because you want more power.....CLK55? ;-)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

996 or 997?

Doesn't matter actually - go for the C4S (unless it's a 997 in which case go for the C2S)

Cheers

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> So are you changing because the car is 2 years old, or because you want more power.....CLK55? ;-)


Power is a big factor, love the car (despite the old before my time comments).
TBH i hadnt considered the CLK AMG.

Would be a 996, cant quite go to a 997 yet.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Ronin, my mum has an SL350 and all i can say is yaaaawn! (apologies to all SL owners, and my mum! lol)

Steering is too light, the suspension is floaty, the engine is too quiet and the windscreen is so steeply raked i almost bash my head on it each time i get out of the thing. Automatic headlights like to stay ON all the time despite numerous visits to the dealer, radio looks cheap, Added to that is below par interior materials and the switches! Jeez dont get me started, the sat nav is pants (the porsche sat nav is the best ive used so far)
there is too much cheap plastic and i find the controls for the "on board" comp confusing as hell!

you can tell im a big fan :roll: SL 55 AMG might be different in the way it handles etc.. i cant comment, as i havent driven one yet.

Get a porker! best choice i ever made.

EDIT* just remembered one thing i like about the SL...
Keyless Go! Its fab! Wish porsche did it for the 911!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > C4S
> ...


Still not bored & i doubt i'd go for a C4S next. If i DO move over to Pork in the future, it will only be for the 997 Turbo.

TBH, the RS4 is surprising me more & more every day & i'm happy to say it's defo the best/most fun car i've owned to date. The fact i CAN use all it's power all the time is the biggest advantage over the M5.

Should even get a tad better when she visits DMS tomorrow


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Ronin, my mum has an SL350 and all i can say is yaaaawn! (apologies to all SL owners, and my mum! lol)
> 
> Steering is too light, the suspension is floaty, the engine is too quiet and the windscreen is so steeply raked i almost bash my head on it each time i get out of the thing. Automatic headlights like to stay ON all the time despite numerous visits to the dealer, radio looks cheap, Added to that is below par interior materials and the switches! Jeez dont get me started, the sat nav is pants (the porsche sat nav is the best ive used so far)
> there is too much cheap plastic and i find the controls for the "on board" comp confusing as hell!
> ...


Thanks, as said i have had no mates who have had one so need input.
I will take one for a test drive, but that will never illustrate real world ownership.
Plastics in the CLK are not too bad, the brushed metal trim is though, i swear mine has been made from Kit Kat foil (probably why they dont wrap em like they used too!).
I do think though the ipod control on my Merc is by far the best i have ever used - faultless.
a concern with a Porka is leaving it in a car park, now this could be me being silly but i never worry about where i leave the CLK as it just blends in.
It may only be that i see Porsches from a mile that i presume others will.

Have you had any incidents with yours?

Would also think future residuals on the Porsche would be better than an SL, or are 996's still tumbling?

I do also think a bit of me would keep seeing the 997 and thinking it made the 996 look old.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ive never had any incidents with mine, but there are always idiots out there! It was something i was worried about at first but then i thought im not going to let it put me off buying the car i want  
Also, as im here in canary wharf, a 911 is kind of like the equivalent as a vectra, i see so many of the bleeding things!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> ive never had any incidents with mine, but there are always idiots out there! It was something i was worried about at first but then i thought im not going to let it put me off buying the car i want
> Also, as im here in canary wharf, a 911 is kind of like the equivalent as a vectra, i see so many of the bleeding things!!


Am in the Wharf a fair bit, waitrose car park is full of them!


----------

